# WHat do you think?



## Nikki (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey all what do you think of this horse?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

that horse is gawjus!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Nikki. 
He's a beauty! :shock: Is he yours? Such lovely condition and glossy coat.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

he has one scoopy jump on him


----------



## Nikki (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes he is mine... iv owned him since he was 2yrs old  He is a warmblood X tb (****) But you would never say so... he is 17hh heigh and very wide! Cant see the tb in him at all! lol
Oh he is 5yrs old now and that was his second show ever! 
He has a colic operation at the age of four (twisted gut) and it took a year to completely recover and start proper work again. These pics are taken exactly 1 yr after the op.... what do u guys all think? 
We hoping he is the next A grade... he has the heart!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 16, 2007)

anyone else wanna crit him??


----------



## kimcore (Mar 22, 2007)

He is absolutely stunning..... fanastic jumper tucks the legs right up!!!!!! You make A grade no worries..


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

omg!!! he's beautiful!!!!! lucky you!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 16, 2007)

thnaks guys


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

hi your horse is a stunner, he looks bright chestnut in the top one and bay in the second one!! how kool, i thought the only colour changing horse was in wizard of oz!!!!!!!! :? 
he is gorgeous


----------



## wee-lyndz (Mar 24, 2007)

Was going to say he needs more wieght in back end, but I thought he was more for showing :? 
For jumping he look great though!!
very pretty little head in the first pic...........................x


----------

